# Happy News from insight.com



## adamfuhrman (Aug 22, 2011)

I purchased 4 32 gig TP's from insight.com at about 11am EST.

I got home today from work to find that they have shipped and I was given a fedex tracking number.

So if you ordered from insight there is still hope!!!


----------



## 717200 (Aug 23, 2011)

So the question now is what are you going to do with 4 TP? lol, just kidding, great news, congrats, my order still just shows "completed"


----------



## adamfuhrman (Aug 22, 2011)

Well I actually have 6 coming. 2 from HP which i ordered on 8/19 and there supposed to be here by 8/31. 4 are coming from insight due to arrive tomorrow because I did next day shipping. and this is where they will go.

1.) Me
2.) Roommate
3.) Girlfriend
4.) Friend 
5.) Friend
6.) Maybe my mom, really dont know about the 6th one.

My ordered showed complete and the CC released until about 6pm when i got shipping emails from them. According to fedex the TP's were picked up at 3:39pm so I guess there is some delay from there system.

http://www.fedex.com/Tracking?ascen...us&language=english&tracknumbers=951738545898

If you want to watch them on there journey to my loving arms. Just think you will be watching your own come to you very soon.


----------



## 717200 (Aug 23, 2011)

1.) Me
2.) Me
3.) Girlfriend
4.) Me 
5.) Me
6.) Maybe my mom, really dont know about the 6th one.

I corrected for you....lol

just kidding of course


----------



## adamfuhrman (Aug 22, 2011)

Nah my roommate works for HP, so we originally were just going to get 1 each. then one friend was like I want one too and would pay for it. then my girlfriend was like I want one damn it. I had ordered from CDW but got a call last night at 8pm saying they wouldnt be filling the order. so i ended up buying 4 from insight to cover the ppl i knew wanted one, and 1 spare one incase someone else wants one. If i dont find one of my friends that wants it, I will sell it for the cost I paid, no profit since i was lucky enough just to get one.


----------



## 717200 (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice, good news, I had doubt about Insight, will wait and see, I don't know why they charge tax to out of state sales? but no complaints, I wish i can just get a tracking number for my one 32GB, will be really happy.


----------



## SilenceOz (Aug 23, 2011)

Ten bucks HP's CEO is using them as coasters and placematts at his place, photo frames aswell


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

Congrats. My two orders from 8AM PST this morning are still processing; 2x16 has a credit status of Released, 2x32 still says Contact Sales Rep (1).


----------



## Decad3nce (Jun 8, 2011)

adamfuhrman said:


> Nah my roommate works for HP, so we originally were just going to get 1 each. then one friend was like I want one too and would pay for it. then my girlfriend was like I want one damn it. I had ordered from CDW but got a call last night at 8pm saying they wouldnt be filling the order. so i ended up buying 4 from insight to cover the ppl i knew wanted one, and 1 spare one incase someone else wants one. If i dont find one of my friends that wants it, I will sell it for the cost I paid, no profit since i was lucky enough just to get one.


Some of the CyanogenMod guys will be willing to pick up that extra one from you 

Let me know if interested.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

I ordered a 32 and a 16.. I hope I get a status update soon.. nothing yet...


----------



## 717200 (Aug 23, 2011)

blank said:


> Congrats. My two orders from 8AM PST this morning are still processing; 2x16 has a credit status of Released, 2x32 still says Contact Sales Rep (1).


I am more than willing to sell you one for cost (just pay me shipping) if my both orders somehow make it, I really want to see android on this puppy


----------



## 717200 (Aug 23, 2011)

Nothing here either though


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

717200 said:


> I am more than willing to sell you one for cost (just pay me shipping) if my both orders somehow make it, I really want to see android on this puppy


Why, what did I do? 
Don't count me out just yet.


----------



## adamfuhrman (Aug 22, 2011)

Decad3nce said:


> Some of the CyanogenMod guys will be willing to pick up that extra one from you
> 
> Let me know if interested.


I will let you know. currently 2 are unassigned but my roommates gf is debating if she wants one. she already owns an ipad 2. I will let you know what i have to offer by the weekend's end.

I know 3 of the six are going to people willing to test and help out if we can, me, my roommate, and a computer programer friend.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

also got my tracking #....it will be here on Friday!


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

That's great for you guys! I am still waiting for an update unfortunately...


----------



## HankB (Aug 24, 2011)

Insight came through for me as well. I ordered yesterday and got a Fedex tracking number this morning. It shipped from a depot a couple towns away so I hope the Friday delivery estimate is wrong and it gets here today or tomorrow.

In the mean time, I'm searching HPs site to see if I can download a PDF for the manual.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

So I just got off the phone with them and they said they even if I made the cut off, they would cancel my order anyway because they do not ship APO. I am deployed overseas right now, and they only take physical addresses. What kind of sh!t is that.... He wouldn't even let me change my address to my parents or something, he just said sorry and he has to cancel it...


----------



## pjsockett (Jun 7, 2011)

Those of you with tracking numbers, are they for 16gb or 32gb. I ordered a 16 at 9:30pm cst on 8/22 but my order still says processing with an estimated date of 8/31


----------



## mordant80 (Jul 24, 2011)

pjsockett said:


> Those of you with tracking numbers, are they for 16gb or 32gb. I ordered a 16 at 9:30pm cst on 8/22 but my order still says processing with an estimated date of 8/31


have tracking info for my 32gb


----------



## acex008 (Aug 22, 2011)

placed my order with insight 8/23 @ 12:01PM EST. I called to confirm my order since the "Credit Status" said to "Contact Sales Rep (1)". The guy said that they can't confirm or deny that I'll be getting my order due to the high demand and that I'll have to just keep checking my order status. Well as of this morning they updated my order status in the "Est. Date Of Arrival" to Sept. 6th. The rest just says it's still Processing... No tracking info yet and it hasn't been shipped...


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

Mine as well acex:


----------



## jefbal99 (Jun 15, 2011)

I got a 32gb from insight, once Android is stable on it, I will give it to the wifey


----------



## pjsockett (Jun 7, 2011)

Bad news for all of us waiting. I just got this emailed from a sales rep that I have been talking to.

Me:
So for a final clarification. Any orders that are going to ship should have a complete status and this point and anyone with an estimated date of 8/30 - 9/6 will not receive anything? Will we see any sort of official order cancellation? Thanks again, you have been very helpful with all of my questions.

Rep:
Hello,

Yes any order that had product allocated will have a complete status and would have shipped either yesterday or the day before. Any estimated dates will not receive anything.

I was informed by our order flow department that they will be running a report for all orders that did not get product allocated and they will do a mass cancellation of those orders.

Thanks!

So if you don't have tracking yet you are out of luck. I don't think any of the 16gb units actually shipped because when I got mine through the stock had only dropped 5 units from prior to the price drop.


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

adamfuhrman said:


> I purchased 4 32 gig TP's from insight.com at about 11am EST.
> 
> I got home today from work to find that they have shipped and I was given a fedex tracking number.
> 
> So if you ordered from insight there is still hope!!!


I ordered mine on 8/22 from INsight and have not heard anything as of now.


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

Damn it. Thanks pjsockett


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

......


----------



## pjsockett (Jun 7, 2011)

My order has officially dropped. If I look at the online order there are no items on it. Status shows completed and order total of $0.00. On to my 4th try I guess.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

^ Sorry bro, mine were also...


----------



## Bug Splat (Aug 24, 2011)

Damn, I work for Insight and get a great discount. I should have looked there first 
Oh well, 2x 32gb models being delivered by Office depot today


----------



## acex008 (Aug 22, 2011)

bummer


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

Well, there goes my 2x32GB order...


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

Aaaaaaaand second order canceled. So much for Insight.


----------



## robsonline (Jul 28, 2011)

Guess they have not gotten to mine yet. It still says processing, but it sounds like I am in the same boat as everyone else. I called HP and was put on some kind of waiting list. They said I would be contacted when they got more in. I don't know if that means that they will hold one, but at least I have another shot at one.

Edit: They just got mine. Now says Completed with nothing in order summary. Bummer. :sad:


----------



## acex008 (Aug 22, 2011)

guess they haven't gotten to clearing mine out yet... I'm still "Processing". At least I was able to grab one at Best Buy this morning!

EDIT: I stand corrected, they just canceled mine as well...


----------



## bassmanb (Aug 23, 2011)

My order disappeared from my account info on their site. It was "processing" - now the order number is gone. I'm guessing Insight will just remove/cancel and never tell you.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

^ Yea, you won't be receiving any type of email... according to their sales staff I talked to on the phone, the website is having "errors" and its not going to send updated emails unless it ships....


----------



## robsonline (Jul 28, 2011)

bassmanb said:


> My order disappeared from my account info on their site. It was "processing" - now the order number is gone. I'm guessing Insight will just remove/cancel and never tell you.


That is different than what they did to mine. I still have an order number, and I can still pull it up. Order status is set to completed. I just don't have any tracking info, and in the order summary, the amount is $0.00.


----------



## acex008 (Aug 22, 2011)

so am i wasting my time refreshing the HP.com page that provides the "Notify Me When Available" button? Does anyone think that button will actually ever show anything else?


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

Then you've been canceled.


----------



## bassmanb (Aug 23, 2011)

I just checked again at insight. Its like I never ordered anything. I'm really bugged.


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

That's how they roll.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

robsonline said:


> That is different than what they did to mine. I still have an order number, and I can still pull it up. Order status is set to completed. I just don't have any tracking info, and in the order summary, the amount is $0.00.


Your order has been cancelled... it will disappear completely within an hour or two...


----------



## Skipster (Aug 22, 2011)

Happened to me too. Bummed


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

i ordered mine from insight on 8/22 at 7pm AZ time. Poof, cancelled. Guess Insight saved them all for their employees


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

They simply oversold their inventory. A few people got theirs shipped out.


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

Man I already ordered a case. I hope that I'm not just left with a case at the end of this sale. :erm (1):


----------

